
Don’t use @import - mcxx
http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2009/04/09/dont-use-import/
======
scorxn
Or more succinctly: "In IE @import behaves the same as using <link> at the
bottom of the page, so it's best not to use it." Know and love
<http://developer.yahoo.com/performance/rules.html>

------
nihilocrat
I wasn't even aware @import existed, and I don't really see any redeeming
reasons to use it instead of 'link' anyways, as 'link' is "cleaner" and is
HTML and thus can reap all the rewards that linked javascript, image links,
etc. enjoy. Can someone please explain?

~~~
eli
@imported stylesheets have high precedence over <link>ed ones. If you @import
a stylesheet it's as if you typed it inline in the <style> block.

AFAIK, that's the only functional difference

------
mr_justin
I highly recommend his book (or wait for the upcoming 2nd edition), it is
filled with invaluable stuff like this. Really an eye opener for me.

------
Alex3917
Speaking of, is there a way to import the navigation menu into an xhtml page
without php or somesuch? Both "link" and @import are only valid within the
header, so they are no good for importing data into the body of the page.

~~~
erlanger
Yes, if you're serving from Apache:

* <http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/ssi.html>

* <http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_include.html>

I'm sure other servers have similar options.

~~~
tsally
If you do this, be aware of the security risks associated with SSI.

Read the relevant part of: <http://www.w3.org/Security/Faq/wwwsf3.html>

------
tremendo
The original rationale for using @import for including a CSS file in HTML was
that Netscape Navigator 4 did not understand the command and thus was an easy,
effective and compliant way to exclude that browser, since it had atrocious
support for stylesheets. Now that NN is no longer a factor it makes sense to
relegate the use of @import to only within a CSS file. BWT, the screen flicker
of IE is eliminated if LINK is used first (say to load a reset.css file) and
any subsequent stylesheet loaded via @import behaves as it should.

